
Can Uber Ever Deliver? Part Six: Latest Data Confirms Weak Performance - Osiris30
http://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2017/01/can-uber-ever-deliver-part-six-bleak-pl-performance-while-stephen-levitt-makes-indefensible-claims.html
======
wmf
There's an interesting tidbit near the end: Taxi medallion values were in a
bubble due to near-zero interest rates.

